# Heeling



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

In our class, we are working on an exercise as a precursor to heel. They have us hold a treat in our left hand and walk backwards while the dog walks forward at our side while trying to eat the treat. Problem is, Gryff absolutely refuses to do it. I'm not sure what it is, but I think I have him trained so well to sit and stay for his treats that he automatically sits when I have food in my hand. I will ask the trainer about this on Wednesday, but since all of you are so knowledgeable, I thought I'd start here. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Maybe you could use a favorite toy or item in your hand instead of the treat. I'm working on the same thing with Norah and she just tries to jump and pull the treat out of my hand!:frusty:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Awww, look at Norah! She is so cute! I haven't seen you on the boards before. Welcome.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Do you use the clicker method? If he takes one step in the right direction, you click and he know he gets a treat. That way, you can eventually expand to several steps prior to treat. These Havs are so smart that they just want to know what action produces the treat!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Since heeling is a position (in regard to where you are) and not an act that the dog does, I've had a couple of different trainers suggest you try something like a long-handled spoon with a sticky treat (peanut butter is an option) held down at the side of your left leg.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

I agree with Kimberly,
With Hank, we have him trained to target the blunt end of a "target stick," we then used this to train him to heel. Much easier than bending down to Hav level to give them a treat.

Here's a link on target training:
http://www.clickandtreat.com/stikpage.htm

the last section deals with the heel command.

Hope this helps.
'Lo


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Is he being stubborn? Like just fighting the leash, one of the exercises for that I have seen used is turning and going the other direction. Just walk and eventually the dog has to go. My girls are both crazy food hounds so luring worked the best for me!

Amanda


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Kimberly, I tried that. To be honest, Gryff isn't a huge food dog. For instance, he doesn't go bonkers when I put his food down. He doesn't try to jump up to get food that somebody is eating. He will usually sit very patiently until he is offered some.

We aren't doing clicker training in class. I really haven't thought about doing that. I can only imagine my 7 year old clicking the thing every five seconds.


----------

